
Ask HN: Technical books that are must read for a developer with SAAS product? - fazkan
This is a life or death situation, have wasted the past 5hours surfing the internet to find the perfect book.<p>I have read a lot of non-fiction books during my commute. Now trying an experiment to read technical books. I started with Elements of Programming Interviews to learn about algorithms but it looks like I will never see these problems in my daily life.<p>I am an embedded software developer, and have a few saas products on the side. 
Considering, Head First into Design Patterns, or Operating Systems Concepts by Tanenbaum next but I am open to any other book that will give me a technical braingasm.<p>SOME RULES:
The book should not be a reference book like the art of computer programming or CLRS.
It should be beginner friendly considering I am a self taught developer.
It can be of a particular niche, i.e. something about ai, blockchain, OS, functional programming.
It should be something that improves me as a developer. Something that changed your mindset about programming, or software development<p>thanks, do let me know if you want me to refine my question...
======
fiatjaf
No books are a must read.

~~~
fazkan
ok, then how about books that you would recommend to someone like me....or the
book that you have recommended the most...

~~~
fiatjaf
I think you're already thinking too much about software, it would be good if
you read about other topics to expand your mind and make you a better
programmer.

~~~
fazkan
I have read other topics see the sub text in the question. But the question
was a general question to ask about technical books that I might not know
about...

------
fazkan
why is this post not appearing in the ask section....

